# A FISHY "update" & I take back what I said about....



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

"Tetras"....

LOL!

Well my red tuxedo guppie finally died yesterday. Hubby said he was severe innjured if he was doing the side to side thing. Looked like his spine was out of whack. So I was pretty sad. He was my only red tux I had. I'll have to get another one.

My dalamation Molly is doing ok, no issues. Not going near the heater or anything. He has a female companion now.

So....

Hubby bought me another dalmation molly (female) I have a male in there right now. Then a black molly (because my died, and I was so bummed out). 

He also got me 2 red minor serpae tetra (I shut the lights off for the rest of the night and let them go that way so they wouldn't be stressed out). Today they are all swimming so calmly. 

They are actually pretty calm tetras. I love them. Very pretty too. They are male and female. So hopefully we get lucky!

So not ALL tetras are there to spook your fish!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

we have some red sarpaes in our tank as well and some of the redeye tetras. they don't really do anything to the fish. i think the male sword tail is more aggressive


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

i prefer keeping my tetra's in a species only tank....and yupp Male Swordtails can get a lil aggressive at times..... my 4 males are of diff varieties, Red, Orange, Pineapple wag and Orange Wag...all four are *mostly *peaceful guys....


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok Zakk, Pineapple wag??!!!

Can I see a picy of that!!! Sounds like something I may want! LOL

Nevermind, its a sword tail. I had the pineapple one before. It died, the guppies were chasing it and the next morn it was gone.

Im hoping thats what the other fish are. Does yours have a black tail at the end?

I am still quizzled as to what kind of fry they are.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd recommend adding some more serpaes...My experience with them is that they're pretty nippy, and while they may seem okay now, they might start to harass each other and other fish in the tank. Most tetras should be kept in schools of 6+.


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

mi dalmatian molly died today :/ ='''[


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Most tetras need schools of six or more. Serpaes probably need ten or more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Gl 
this is a pineapple wag swordtail :- Pineapple Wag Swordtail

this is a orange wag swordtail : - Orange Wag Swordtail (also known as a marigold wag swordtail)

 I love swordtails!


----------

